# NCE Procab vs CAB06E



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi

Been looking at the NCE Starter system and I want to get an extra controller. 

However, I can't seem to find a comparison between the Procab vs CAB06E as to why you would buy one over the other. 

Thanks


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Have been to NCEs website as they list all the features of both. The procab gives you the most control over trains and accessories. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It is confusing. The ProCab is just a PowrCab without the power. In fact you could convert your PowrCab to a ProCab by pressing a few buttons. You can do this down the road if you wish to expand your layout by using their 5amp booster, but you must then use the supplied curly cable, this ensures power only comes from the booster.

If the buy the PowerCab starter system and want an extra controller you'd be better off buying a Cab06E which is a lot less money. You won't get the functionality of the Pro but then you don't need it as this will be served by PowerCab unit.


----------



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for that, that seems to be the go. However and there is always a however, came across Railpro and that looks pretty interesting and a lot easier to manage trains with.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The problem with Railpro is you're tied to their system and products but I guess you makes your choice and pays your money.

I like my Roco Z21 sysytem. If you want an extra controller you can just press any Android or Apple phone/tablet into service.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have the NCE procab and a raspberry pi running JMRI for extra controllers via wifi


----------



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info, since my layout is not that big, I think the CAB06 would be enough. Apart from me it's only my kids that would be using it.

Although I do like the Railpro system, just for a touch screen and easy of use (from a their videos)


----------



## Suncat2000 (Oct 23, 2016)

regme said:


> Thanks for the info, since my layout is not that big, I think the CAB06 would be enough. Apart from me it's only my kids that would be using it.
> 
> Although I do like the Railpro system, just for a touch screen and easy of use (from a their videos)


RailPro is not DCC. You'll have to choose one or the other. I looked at it a few years back and was disappointed that it wasn't compatible. Which is too bad, because it did look like a nice system. 

--Ed

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a PowerCab and as a secondary controller use a Cab04e. Work great as a setup for my layout. The Cab04e is nice with the toggle switch at top to select two different locos during a switching session. For additional jacks I just used cheep phone jacks every 8 feet.


----------

